# Is this a weapon-the credit card?



## still learning (Nov 10, 2004)

Did you know the credit card can be use as a weapon, like a knife?  Especially if you sharpen the edge of one side?  Our goverment knows of this...they use to teach it to our spies.  Steven segal use it in one of
  his movies to cut a guys throat.  One day our credit cards are going to be made of a softer material.

 This info has been out there,before 911, and I am surprise the airports do not consider this dangerous?  But we as martial arts,knows everything can be use as a weapon,pens,pencil,combs,toothbrush, mirrors with handles,belts on the pants,and etc.

 Good thing the guy hid the bomb in his shoes and not in the pants, or we will be taking our pants off at the Airports!

 The next chance you get? Take out the credit card and practice strikeing like a knife, than sharpen one edge and see what you can cut?  Surpise? Just like a knife!  Our security systems at the airports only make us believe ii is safer?  Got credit? use you card!

 We tell  our students about this and how to use the credit cards..... Aloha from Hawaii


----------



## Vadim (Nov 10, 2004)

I believe the movie is The Glimmer Man with Steven Segal. It always amazes me what can be used as a weapon.

-Vadim


----------



## Zepp (Nov 10, 2004)

Not to downplay the credit card's usefulness, but if you keep your credit cards in your wallet (where else would you keep it?), then it doesn't seem to me like it's a very accessible weapon in an emergency.  Ball point pens and keys are my preference.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 10, 2004)

> = We tell  our students about this and how to use the credit cards..... Aloha from Hawaii



So you train your students how to use a deadly weapon, cool nothing wrong with that, but isn't simply teaching how to use a knife a bit more practical?  A sharpened credit card is just that a deadly weapon, it isn't an accident that it is sharpened, and should you actually have to use it, you or your student is going to be made to look like a violent paranoid freak for carrying around a sharpened credit card.  A knife or pen or whatever has practical alternate uses, what is your explanation for a sharpened credit card?  

Lamont


----------



## still learning (Nov 10, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> So you train your students how to use a deadly weapon, cool nothing wrong with that, but isn't simply teaching how to use a knife a bit more practical? A sharpened credit card is just that a deadly weapon, it isn't an accident that it is sharpened, and should you actually have to use it, you or your student is going to be made to look like a violent paranoid freak for carrying around a sharpened credit card. A knife or pen or whatever has practical alternate uses, what is your explanation for a sharpened credit card?
> 
> Lamont[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 11, 2004)

Last I checked, you can't get onto an airplane with a knife, but you can with a credit card.  Could also be a discount supermarket card or video rental card or expired gift card.


----------



## Homy (Nov 11, 2004)

hmmm... i wonder if you can sharpen all the edges and have "throwing cards"
Ha i can just imagine pulling out a credit card in an emergency situation(like if someone pulls a knife on you)..the puzzlement on their face would be great...and a perfect time to strike.
get them with the flesh discount card

personally i fear the shoe the most...its a savage and versatile weapon primararly used by mothers...and running away means you just get it in the back of the head.


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 11, 2004)

Homy said:
			
		

> hmmm... i wonder if you can sharpen all the edges and have "throwing cards"
> 
> I had a student ask me about that, I had to let him know when you alter anything from it's original form your position changes legally (against you)
> it's now not an improvised weapon.
> ...


----------



## Homy (Nov 11, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> I had a student ask me about that, I had to let him know when you alter anything from it's original form your position changes legally (against you)
> it's now not an improvised weapon.
> 
> Dan.


and the evidence being your tattered and bleeding fingers, as you try to fetch the sharp lil' bugger from your wallet
..i get in enough trouble with normal visa cards...but thats because i CAN pick them up..mmmm net shopping


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2004)

A credit card is extremely dangerous, sharpened edges or not, if you leave it in reach of your girlfriend.


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 11, 2004)

Homy said:
			
		

> and the evidence being your tattered and bleeding fingers, as you try to fetch the sharp lil' bugger from your wallet
> 
> 
> You got it     Plus the law is rarely on the side of someone defending themselves with a weapon.
> ...


----------



## chinto01 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have heard this before but just have not had the time to experiment with at as my wife constantly had the possible weapon and I do not. I believe the preferred way of sharpening the edge of the card is the constant swipeing it gets . Anyone else hear of that?


----------



## still learning (Nov 11, 2004)

chinto01 said:
			
		

> I have heard this before but just have not had the time to experiment with at as my wife constantly had the possible weapon and I do not. I believe the preferred way of sharpening the edge of the card is the constant swipeing it gets . Anyone else hear of that?


 If  you  decide to sharpen a card...use an old or used phone card? Not the good ones? But the card does not need to be sharpen to cut. Just a quick strike..?  This is just another idea/tool in our everyday life that is available to us, like the idea of a mini-mag light(could be a kubotan).  Thank-you and Aloha


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2004)

Bod said:
			
		

> A credit card is extremely dangerous, sharpened edges or not, if you leave it in reach of your girlfriend.




I LOLed on this so so so hard
 :CTF:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 11, 2004)

Not since one read the "Black Belt," article on what to do if you're attacked while watering your front lawn ('a hose may be used as a weapon...the sprinkler head can be used to strike...') has there been anything so goofy.

Perfect that this came from a Seagal movie. "Above the Law," was so good...then, more and more macho posturing and absurd nerdisme.

This is precisely why so many modern styles teach empty hands first, weapons very much last...and, it seems in this one's limited experience, the goofy fascination with weapons (sais for three year olds! dart guns for toddlers!! how to carry a sword down your pants leg!!! table salt and pepper can protect you against terrorism!!!!) is a goodly chunk of what's wrong with contemporary martial arts.

Anybody else seen the insane tape from Mr. Parker's Internationals, involving two "black belts," a throat, a cucumber and a sword?

Sharpen a credit card. Sigh. And here I thought the point was to train in order to wake yourself up to what's going on around you.


----------



## chinto01 (Nov 11, 2004)

Well if in the situation where I have to sharpen a credi card or use something else I think I would go for my keys since they are in my hands already.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 11, 2004)

why sharpen the dang thing to begin with?.........why not carry around some kindergarten grade construction paper and paper-cut your way out of a fight.

shawn


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 12, 2004)

Not to mention that if you were to use a credit card as a weapon, you have no range at all what so ever. Even a knife adds a litte bit, but the way you would have to grip the credit card in order to strike with it with enough control to cut is worse than defending yourself with no weapon. If think if the credit card thing is true it would probably be used as a messy assassination device. Get past metal detectors and pat downs, sneak up behind the target and slit the throat and run. I don't see it having any value as a self-defense tool. Like said before, there are a lot better weapons, keys are great, especially if they are on a long ring that can be swung. Oooh, nasty weapon.


----------



## Homy (Nov 15, 2004)

Assasinated with a credit card..dam.. sux to be that guy
..but then i 'spose it could be worse..like strangled with a mans g-string


----------



## pakua (Nov 15, 2004)

Bod said:
			
		

> A credit card is extremely dangerous, sharpened edges or not, if you leave it in reach of your girlfriend.



.... but even _more_ dangerous, is your wife when she opens the statement.


----------



## Chokemaster (Apr 18, 2005)

Vadim said:
			
		

> I believe the movie is The Glimmer Man with Steven Segal. It always amazes me what can be used as a weapon.
> 
> -Vadim


That was a movie prop/gimmick credit card,which had a utility knife/switch blade style built into it, which he used to slash the russian's throats with....only in Hollyrock. Although I heard that the new platinum visa's come with this option


----------



## Bod (Apr 18, 2005)

> .... but even more dangerous, is your wife when she opens the statement.


This man thinks on a whole different level to me.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

In addition to the movie, I've read it in a book...Trevanian? One of the Van Lustbader Ninja books? Not sure.

Seems like a silly idea to me...wishful thinking.


----------



## Fightback2 (Apr 20, 2005)

I know I've done some major damage with a credit card - but it was in a shoe store.  :rofl:    

Sorry - couldn't stop myself.


----------

